# Chevy Cruze Diesel Coming to America Next Year



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

> Chevrolet will begin selling a diesel version of its new Cruze compact sedan starting in 2012. Currently the car is available with two gasoline engines, but according to GMInsideNews, sources at the Lordstown, Ohio plant that builds the car are confirming the diesel model will arrive for the 2013 model year, with sales starting some time in 2012.
> 
> The Australian version of the Cruze (which is sold under the Holden brand) uses a 2.0-liter diesel engine making 147-hp and 235 lb-ft of torque, delivering a combined 34-mpg rating. It is not yet clear, however, if that same engine will be offered here.
> 
> Back in September GM first announced it would sell a diesel on U.S. soil, marking the first time since the 1980s that a diesel powered passenger car would be offered in GM’s lineup. At that time there was speculation that the Buick Regal would receive the diesel engine as it’s European counterpart, the Opel Insignia is already offered with a choice of several diesel powerplants including a twin-turbo 2.0-liter CDTi Ecotec motor making 190-hp and 300 ft-lbs of torque.


Get more: Chevy Cruze Diesel Coming to America Next Year at AutoGuide.com


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

wow that's a lot of torque, but not the best fuel economy. i'm not sure who this engine would be targeted at


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> wow that's a lot of torque, but not the best fuel economy. i'm not sure who this engine would be targeted at


Talking about the twin turbo diesel or N/A? The N/A I'd say is to target the Jetta diesels.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

the N/A lol, i ******* wish we got a twin turbo diesel.. i would find a way to buy that


----------



## some_goat (Feb 21, 2011)

If we were to get a N/A diesel , there would be no power to that thing what so ever . Every good running diesel needs a turbo to go with it . If they do make it N/A it must be to pass the emission standards we have in the U.S. TDI FTW


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

some_goat said:


> If we were to get a N/A diesel , there would be no power to that thing what so ever . Every good running diesel needs a turbo to go with it . If they do make it N/A it must be to pass the emission standards we have in the U.S. TDI FTW


147-hp and 235 lb-ft of torque is plenty of power for a compact economy car.


----------



## some_goat (Feb 21, 2011)

i just cant visualize a N/A diesel making that power . If there is any small diesel engine in a car on the American market that makes this power , i would like to know .


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> 147-hp and 235 lb-ft of torque is plenty of power for a compact economy car.


i think what he's saying is that there's no way 147hp/235lb ft *ISN'T* turbocharged.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Knightslugger said:


> i think what he's saying is that there's no way 147hp/235lb ft *ISN'T* turbocharged.


That I can agree with. I'm skeptical that it's N/A as well. I think the person writing that article got confused and assumed since the one motor is TT then assumed the other was n/a


----------



## Thommo10 (Feb 8, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> wow that's a lot of torque, but not the best fuel economy. i'm not sure who this engine would be targeted at


Is a 2.0L Turbo Diesel in the Holden Cruze. Is a great engine but does not put on the power unless at 1200-1300 RPM.

I have one and it is actually 150HP with 328NM of torque. 5 speed Manual Transmission.

And I get over 1000kms (622 Miles) out of a 60 Litre (15.8 Gallons) tank of Diesel.

Average is around 6.2L/100kms (38MPG) (city and freeway driving) on the onboard computer.

And cruising on a Freeway at 110km/h (68mph) will get 5.5L/100kms (42MPG)

And I have done 24,000kms in the car so far. Do not know why this engine is not available already in the US. Europe already have anewer engine that produces 163HP and up near 380NM of torque (6 speed manual transmission). 

Series II Cruze due out later this year or early next year in Australia. Built out of our Adelaide Plant. I can't wait.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Thommo10 said:


> Is a 2.0L Turbo Diesel in the Holden Cruze. Is a great engine but does not put on the power unless at 1200-1300 RPM.
> 
> I have one and it is actually 150HP with 328NM of torque. 5 speed Manual Transmission.
> 
> ...


That's not that much of an MPG improvement to offset the extra cost of the diesel engine and the fuel for me.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

robertbick said:


> That's not that much of an MPG improvement to offset the extra cost of the diesel engine and the fuel for me.


Exactly my opinion. Diesel costs 10-15% more then 89 unleaded in he USA. In Europe I understand they subsidize (or don't levy as much tax) on Derv (I mean diesel). So in Europe they artificially encourage diesel use by making it cheaper to buy. In the USA, market forces rule, so cost of diesel is higher. 

So in the USA, diesel costs more $$$. An ECO can do 40 MPG. So explain to me why I want to pay more for the diesel engine, more for diesel fuel, for marginally better fuel economy after I factor in the increased cost of diesel? Cost to maintain a diesel is more with more $ for oil, filters than gas engine. Fewer mechanics can work on a diesel than the gas engine. If I was a torque junky, the answer is clearly in favor of diesel.

I buy a small car to save money. Bragging rights on torque is not why I buy a car.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Doesn't diesel burn cleaner then petrol? Plus it makes about 100 more ft/lbs of torque compared to a stock 1.4t

Also, the diesel is being turbo'd, I just read the full article


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

The Diesel is a good option for the guys that want more pep our of the Cruze and a better platform for building on in the performance section. Maybe a mid trim between a possible SS and the base models. Should pull the Jetta TDI guys over as well.


----------



## Thommo10 (Feb 8, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> The Diesel is a good option for the guys that want more pep our of the Cruze and a better platform for building on in the performance section. Maybe a mid trim between a possible SS and the base models. Should pull the Jetta TDI guys over as well.


Diesel is a good choice here in Australia because, it is either that or the GUTLESS 1.8Litre Petrol, so slow that I believe it is dangerous.

Depending on location, Diesel is about only 1-2 cents per litre more expensive then Petrol. On some occasions it is cheaper as its price does not fluctuate as much. I did not know it was so much more expensive in the US, which would definately be the reason that the Diesel option was not considered, as it is $2000-$3000 more for the diesel engine here. Although expensive fuel over their in the US is still about 1/3 the price we pay here.....currently $1.30 a Litre ($5.20 a gallon) .

Much like the price of cars being so much more here. My Cruze cost $25,000 and its just the standard model.

I would be guessing here they will make the 1.4L turbo petrol available for the Series II Cruze.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thommo10 said:


> Diesel is a good choice here in Australia because, it is either that or the GUTLESS 1.8Litre Petrol, so slow that I believe it is dangerous.
> 
> Depending on location, Diesel is about only 1-2 cents per litre more expensive then Petrol. On some occasions it is cheaper as its price does not fluctuate as much. I did not know it was so much more expensive in the US, which would definately be the reason that the Diesel option was not considered, as it is $2000-$3000 more for the diesel engine here. Although expensive fuel over their in the US is still about 1/3 the price we pay here.....currently $1.30 a Litre ($5.20 a gallon) .
> 
> ...


Yeah the US is strange. I remember when our Diesel prices were 15-20 cents cheaper than regular petrol per gallon. I know your pain. I was paying $5.15 a gallon when prices exploded over here in upstate NY for premium(Civic). I suspect we'll see prices like that again this summer. So I'll be changing my driving habbits and have far less trips to the track I imagine.


----------



## some_goat (Feb 21, 2011)

> Do not know why this engine is not available already in the US.


From my understanding it is due to the emission standards in the U.S. That may be one thing that causes VW diesels to be so much more expensive then there basic gas counterparts . But those suckas run forever unless they r having electrical issues . 



> yeah the US is strange. I remember when our Diesel prices were 15-20 cents cheaper than regular petrol per gallon.


I have noticed a pattern for the U.S. and diesel prices . When gas prices are staying around a constant price diesel is either cheaper then regular 87 gas or about the same . When prices are surging , diesel is about the price of Premium if not more . I would be wary about a U.S. spec chevy compact diesel for a few years . I believe they will have to work out some bugs .


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would buy the Diesel for one reason.... Torque. I live in the hilly section of SW Wisconsin & even with the low RPM torque the 1.4T makes, its still only 148lb-ft. I'm sure the 1.4t would be ok with all those gears(6speed auto/manual)on the hill, but with all the torque the diesel has I'm sure it would be downshfting much less. Less RPM, less load on engine means better MPG.

I have driven thousands of miles on an 2003 chevy duramax diesel(6.6L V8) 4x4, it has tons of power & can pull pretty much anything but unbelievably empty(no trailer) on the hwy I can get 24MPG without even trying(65-80MPH). On a flat road around 50mph the dash readout says 28-30mpg. With those kind of numbers out of a large diesel I can imagine real world the Cruze diesel would be exceptional.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

well just take a look at what VW has done with their deisel platform. for jaunting around town, deisel is where it's at. massive torque at low rpm, which is where most people drive day in day out.


----------



## Cruzejunkie (Feb 16, 2011)

I have driven my 1.4l chevy cruze over monticello road in Napa and it seems to handle it no problem and that road is pretty much as steep and windy as they come and the car handles it with ease.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

spacedout said:


> I would buy the Diesel for one reason.... Torque.


What's this torque you speak of? My Honda didn't come with that as an option.


----------



## tc_sting (Feb 23, 2012)

I would prefer the smaller enginer diesel variant for the Cruze in the USA. The factoring value of a Cruze is its low cost, high fuel economy (as compared to similar vehicles), and utility (carrying passengers and items).

No one buys a Cruze thinking its going to be a race car. Crisp handling and spirited acceleration are not this car's strong points, but then we don't except them to be. If you can afford speed and handling, your focus is in a different car line up.

Having a 2.0 liter diesel engine with a 250+ lbs of torque makes little senses when considering the actual demographic expected to buy a mid sized economy sedan that happens to want low cost and high fuel economy. Exactly what type of speed and handling were people realistically hoping from a front wheel drive car with a heavier diesel engine and low horsepower?

With horsepower only at 147 from the 2.0 liter diesel enginer, the car is going to surge and flatline, similar to what the current turbo cruze does-- this is easily noticeable while trying to pass on the freeway if your engine revs have gone beyond 5000 rpm already. Look at engine revs as this dictates your actual performance via the car's torque curve.

Smaller diesel engine and better fuel economy. These are the critical factors for the Cruze. Anything else is a marketing nightmare. If a person really wants speed and dynamic handling, there are other car lines, I do not see the Cruze ever reaching that plateau given its structure and cost point realities that GM has to hit.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I disagree completely. Love the handling of the cruze, very predictable & surprisingly agile for a heavy sedan. Unless pushed hard there is very little body roll. Your explanation of how the engine will "surge" is just wrong. All that torque means to build speed you don't need to rev the crap out of it to accelerate & there will be less engine load to maintain speed. 

The 2.0L diesel makes way more sense than those under powered smaller euro ones. most people feel GM needs to add a more powerful engine option to the cruze. The 1.4T is great, but the cruze does need more engine option from the factory. 

The 2.0L diesel adds that needed power & does not sacrifice any MPG, it actually adds MPG too! seems maybe GM wants to keep the Cruze a MPG king but also give people the power they want & expect. I see a win win here & I will trade my car ASAP once the diesels are available. 

Just as with the 1.4T the 2.0T diesel has a turbo & will also be able to be tuned for great gains. Ever see the numbers a diesel with a tune produces? I predict 180-200HP with just a tune on this car. Thats not to mention the 50+ more torque it will make. This thing will be fast & still get 40+MPG. BTW if they can get 70b-ft of torque with a tune & a few parts, this thing will have the same torque output as a 5.3L chevy V8(330lb-ft). hopefully the trans can handle what people are going to do to this thing.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I disagree completely. Love the handling of the cruze, very predictable & surprisingly agile for a heavy sedan. Unless pushed hard there is very little body roll. Your explanation of how the engine will "surge" is just wrong. All that torque means to build speed you don't need to rev the crap out of it to accelerate & there will be less engine load to maintain speed.
> 
> The 2.0L diesel makes way more sense than those under powered smaller euro ones. most people feel GM needs to add a more powerful engine option to the cruze. The 1.4T is great, but the cruze does need more engine option from the factory.
> 
> ...


+1! Completely agree with you spacedout, I may be trading mine in on a diesel when they come out later next year as well.


----------



## audiobahnman (Sep 2, 2011)

+1 also agree  I will be seriously looking at trading my 2011 ... 

I am worried about how that automatic will handle the extra torque


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

audiobahnman said:


> +1 also agree  I will be seriously looking at trading my 2011 ...
> 
> I am worried about how that automatic will handle the extra torque


A must stronger transmission would be combined with this engine. If the turbo engine is equipped with the 6T40, I'd assume the 260TQ diesel engine would be paired with the 6T70.


----------



## Anthony A. (Dec 2, 2011)

I have heard that the added weight from the Diesel engine is causing the front tires to wear out faster than the Cruzes with the gas engine. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Anthony A. (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh I'm a junior member. Well la de da


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Depends on your driving. It isn't the weight that is the problem but that high torque. I swapped my 1999 3.8 liter manual Commodore for a 120kw 360nm 2liter TD Cruze 6 speed auto and even with traction control on it chirps the tyres just after you stare rolling if you put your foot down too hard. It is almost the same weight as the Commodore but has 50nm more torque than the 3.8 engine.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Anthony A. said:


> I have heard that the added weight from the Diesel engine is causing the front tires to wear out faster than the Cruzes with the gas engine. Is there any truth to this?


The higher weight will cause the tire sidewalls to flex more, and the extra rolling resistance and contact patch will cause them to wear more. However...

I don't think the Diesel will be that much heavier to the point where it would make a consequential difference in tire load. Any minor difference it will make can be offset by increasing tire pressure.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The higher weight will cause the tire sidewalls to flex more, and the extra rolling resistance and contact patch will cause them to wear more. However...
> 
> I don't think the Diesel will be that much heavier to the point where it would make a consequential difference in tire load. Any minor difference it will make can be offset by increasing tire pressure.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Seeing as every model Cruze has different tires, I'm sure the diesel would be no exception.


----------

